# Aeropress methods



## James811

Hey guys. I've been doing some experimenting with my aeropress method and I have a new favourite which is as follows:

12g coffee, 200g water all added in one, a quick stir, 4 minute steep and a slow 30s plunge.

I was just wondering what everyone else's favourite method is as I'd like to give them all a go as some extras in my experimenting.

Thanks for for any ideas that come in,

Jamws


----------



## garydyke1

Make the coffee wait for you method :

13g coffee , water to fill to brim stirring the grinds with the pour to agitate and combine, cap on , leave for 45mins (do some chores/have a shower/make breakfast) , flip and plunge slowly stopping pre hiss.

Perfect drinking temp


----------



## Phil104

This is what I do:

17g with the aeropress inverted, filled to No 3 with water at 94 degrees, left for 30 seconds with one stir; filled up, one stir, left for 1'30", turned the right way up, left for 1'45" and pressed out. I also use the KoHi labs filter.

and I posted a version of that recipe on this thread, which will give you lots more recipes to work through:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?26654-Aeropress-Ritual-Super-Enthusaists&highlight=caravan

Is there anything as varied as aeropress recipes?


----------



## Ramrod

I'm a heretic (I don't weigh anything). So, Aeropress set to the maximum size before it falls apart. Full, level Aeropress scoop of beans into a Feldgrind set to 1.4. Water at 90C. Pour a little in and swirl it around. Fill to the brim and wait for the bloom to settle, fill to top again. Steep for between 1:30 and 2:30 depending on the beans and their roast. Slowly press till the hiss is over into a Le Creuset stoneware mug.

.


----------



## James811

Do any of of you brewed fans use the aeropress like a French press?

As as in a full immersion brew with a French press size grind and steep time. Then just use the paper filter to get a cleaner cup?


----------



## MWJB

Yes, but I use pretty much the same, fine grind, for both.

The smaller the brew you are steeping the finer the grind you can steep with, larger brews can take a coarser grind as they hold better heat.

You get less wastage with the Aeropress as you don't need to leave any slurry in the brewer.


----------



## James811

I find it difficult to get the subtle fruity nuances I'm looking for in some coffees using a fine grind. Any tips?


----------



## MWJB

Not all coffees have fruity nuances if a coffee really has fruity notes they should be there in most brews unless something bizarre is going on, I don't try and get particular notes out of all coffees, but try leaving it longer.

You can also steep in a French press & then filter through the Aeropress, gets a bit messy with a big press though.


----------



## James811

I bought Nicaraguan finca Argentina which has all fruity tasting notes but all I can get out of it is a really

earthy coffee taste which is nice. But not what I was wanting haha


----------



## MWJB

How long are you leaving it? I seem to remember you are sinking the crust after 1 minute?...Let it sit longer or just wait for it all to sink.


----------



## James811

10 minute steep is my start point


----------



## MWJB

Mine is 20min for light roasts, small brews (~300g water), longer the better unless it gets too cool to enjoy (I prefer to leave the coffee until it drops to 55C, or so, then decant, carefully, into preheated cups).


----------



## James811

Thanks. I'll try one the same way with 20 minutes


----------



## Morningfuel

This is really interesting, I've never brewed for more than a couple of minutes. I'll have to try these long brew recipes - chuck it in first thing, shower, come down to a perfect brew?


----------



## StusBrews

So I've been experimenting with longer brew times around the 9-10 minute mark and have been pleasantly surprised. Using the Kenya Thangaini AA from Rave I am finding sweetness, body are massively improved and a nice balanced cup. The brews I tested with shorter steep time (2:30) were definitely lacking in body, tasted a bit tart/sour and not much sweetness.

A few months ago I would have never considered a long steep due to fear of over extraction. On reflection now however, I suppose a longer steep for smaller volumes makes sense as I guess the water is cooling in the Aeropress chamber therefore slowing down the rate at which the coffee grinds are extracting making over extraction harder to achieve.

Would anyone have any recommendations at decreasing the brew time whilst still being able to achieve the same quality of cup associated with my longer brew time? More agitation perhaps?


----------



## MWJB

Drip brewing.

Immersion brewing is limited by the inescapable laws of matter & the universe. Shorter/cooler brews extract less in a given time, longer/hotter brews extract more (unless you clamp them by grinding too coarse/fine, brewing too cool for your intended steep time).

Agitation can help you part of the way, but after a point it doesn't increase what is possible with a non-agitated steep (as long as the coffee is well wetted at the start). Agitation well into the brew is a great way to screw up the flavour at whatever extraction you have (low, normal, or high).


----------



## StusBrews

Ah ha, ok...yeah that would make sense as I guess a full kettle of hot water is doing a better job at retaining the heat of the brew water compared to the small volume of hot water in an Aeropress.

I have a V60 which I occasionally use to mix things up a bit, so I think I will experiment with this method more at home. It is not so appropriate at work however as I can't bring all my drip brewing gear into the office.

I would still like to investigate the possibilities of reducing the brew time with the Aeropress at work and so it seems heat retention is one of the things to look at. I was thinking that some form of insulation sleeve to wrap around the Aeropress may help with keeping the brew temp up coupled with preheating the chamber


----------



## James811

I find that heating the aeropress before use, and then heating the cup(s) just before you plunge is perfect temperature after 20 minutes. Any longer than that and you'd have to do some insulating of some sort as you say


----------



## StusBrews

James811 said:


> I find that heating the aeropress before use, and then heating the cup(s) just before you plunge is perfect temperature after 20 minutes. Any longer than that and you'd have to do some insulating of some sort as you say


I've been trying this out 20 min steeps at work and getting some delicious cups. My last couple of brews in the Aeropress however I decided to mix things up and treat a bit like a V60 with the adding all brew water in one quick pour talked about by MWJB in V60 recipes posts. I got some pretty tasty cups with 3 different coffees so far.

Recipe as follows:

Has Bean - Costa Rica Finca de Licho

15g coffee - fine grind (1 + 6 on Feldgrind)

250g water off rolling boil

Aeropress non-inverted, filter paper pre-wet

90 sec bloom with 30g water and a quick stir to wet all the grounds

Bring water back to the boil and at 90 secs, quickly add the remaining brew water

Insert plunger and do a slow press aiming to finish at 2:50.

I'm seeing a completely flat bed of coffee grounds as I reach the end of the press, so hopefully this is sign of a good even extraction.


----------



## Phil104

Just popped up from the European Coffee Trip:

http://europeancoffeetrip.com/winning-aeropress-recipe-2016-filip-kucharczyk/


----------



## MSM

Might give it a try... 35g is more than twice what I use, but I do not think I have tried such a coarse grind before.

Also leave mine for 15min.


----------



## Phil104

Totally recommend The Annual: 2016 Edition World Aeropress Championship book published by Standart - about 55 recipes, and brilliant graphics and articles, published by Standart.


----------



## Jez H

Really good thread this. I've always just brewed for 2 mins as I never know, due to inexperience, what to alter to bring out the tasting notes/flavours. Gone for 3 mins this morning & there I a marked increase in flavour. Thanks for all the tips........keep 'em coming!


----------



## myles321

I started off with weighing etc... Now I just use the scoop that comes with it. Invert, fill with water up to number two, approximately 45 second brew and same pressing down. Then just top up with water/milk. Seems fairly consistent...

Quick question with regards to topping up with water. Is it okay to add boiling water to the filtered part...?


----------



## Jez H

My same technique is partly down to laziness & ignorance. But, I feel it gives me a good benchmark to use for all beans. I'm not one for experimenting too much really, especially at 5 a.m in the morning!


----------



## MWJB

myles321 said:


> Quick question with regards to topping up with water. Is it okay to add boiling water to the filtered part...?


Why not add the still hot brew water in the kettle?


----------



## myles321

MWJB said:


> Why not add the still hot brew water in the kettle?


Yeah, that's what I generally do. Usually in a 1:2 ratio (filtered coffee:water). I was just wondering if adding boiling water afterwards effects the taste in anyway?


----------



## MWJB

myles321 said:


> Yeah, that's what I generally do. Usually in a 1:2 ratio (filtered coffee:water). I was just wondering if adding boiling water afterwards effects the taste in anyway?


divide up the next brew into 2 cups, equal weight in each, then add hot water to one, boiling water to the other & let us know?


----------



## bigsav

I have one aeropress in work and another at home. It's hard to get consistent results!

Work - 15-18g coffee, inverted method, nearly fill the aeropress, flip and press at around 1:30 for a total contact time of 2mins or less.

Home - 15-18g coffee freshly ground, inverted method (mainly!), 30g water at 90 degrees and bloom for 30 seconds, remaining water added (total 220g) flip and press for a total contact time of 1:45


----------



## MWJB

Why the difference in methods? You're using 10% more or less coffee brew to brew?


----------



## bigsav

MWJB said:


> Why the difference in methods? You're using 10% more or less coffee brew to brew?


At home I use scales to measure everything but in work I don't have the time to be so precise!  And my colleagues are already baffled when I get the Aeropress or CleverDripper out so I don't want to fry their brains any further!

Sav


----------



## MWJB

bigsav said:


> At home I use scales to measure everything but in work I don't have the time to be so precise! And my colleagues are already baffled when I get the Aeropress or CleverDripper out so I don't want to fry their brains any further!
> 
> Sav


I was wondering about the bloom/no bloom aspect more. Only takes what 5-10 secs to weigh, but with the Aeropress, at the same grind setting & steep time, it's likely no biggie as you're essentially just making the brew stronger & weaker.


----------



## antonivnk

MWJB said:


> I was wondering about the bloom/no bloom aspect more. Only takes what 5-10 secs to weigh, but with the Aeropress, at the same grind setting & steep time, it's likely no biggie as you're essentially just making the brew stronger & weaker.


Wow, I'm really excited about long brew. Could you please write a recipe to start with? 1.6 on feldgrind?


----------



## MWJB

Make sure Aeropress is clean.

Grind 14.0g and weigh the ground coffee to confirm. Add coffee to Aeropress, with rinsed filter, on a cup, normal way up. Maybe 1+6 would work, you want to be just coarse enough that the coffee wets evenly with the (fast) pour, no signs of dry clods.

Boil 500g of Volvic.

Quickly pour 255g of 'straight off the boil' Volvic on to the coffee & put the plunger in to stop drips.

Switch Aeropress to another cup/discard any drip through.

About 10-15min give it a swirl to sink anything that might still be floating.

After 20 to 30mins, remove plunger & let the coffee drip under it's own weight for a bit, then in with the plunger & press slowly, stop when you see the coffee bed.


----------



## antonivnk

MWJB said:


> Maybe 1+6 would work, you want to be just coarse enough that the coffee wets evenly with the (fast) pour, no signs of dry clods.


Thank you for details. Just one more question about grind setting should it be like V60 or little bit finer?


----------



## MWJB

antonivnk said:


> Thank you for details. Just one more question about grind setting should it be like V60 or little bit finer?


There's not really a "V60 grind", it varies greatly with brew size, paper & pour regime, but yes, finer than typical finer end of V60. If you see any clods or clumps in the AP, or any 'bergs' of grounds floating up to the top, go just a shade coarser. There should just be an even crust at the top, that will gradually dissipate. 2+0 will likely be too coarse for AP & most coffees.


----------



## antonivnk

I've really enjoyed my first cup (20 min steep), it was sweet and complex without any bitterness. I wish it was more intense - maybe add more coffee, like 16/255? Or go a stop finer?


----------



## MWJB

antonivnk said:


> I've really enjoyed my first cup (20 min steep), it was sweet and complex without any bitterness. I wish it was more intense - maybe add more coffee, like 16/255? Or go a stop finer?


Try a little more coffee first, if you go too fine extraction (& strength) will start to drop off again.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Hope I can get some time to get the aeropress out today and try this long steep


----------



## Chriswrighto

This long steep method sounds interesting. I'll give it a go either today or tomorrow and report back!


----------



## barnfather

Extremely useful thank you!


----------



## Thecatlinux

I'm losing about 50g of water until it stops dripping ??


----------



## MWJB

Thecatlinux said:


> I'm losing about 50g of water until it stops dripping ??


Sounds like you are too coarse, you should end up with ~200g in the cup at end of brew.


----------



## PHB1969

Can I ask what may seem to be a daft question to everyone else but me, but do you drink the coffee cold or do reheat it? I only ask because I only consider coffee to be a hot drink.....


----------



## MWJB

PHB1969 said:


> Can I ask what may seem to be a daft question to everyone else but me, but do you drink the coffee cold or do reheat it? I only ask because I only consider coffee to be a hot drink.....


The sweetness in coffee is often most evident around 50C. Most people drink espresso & espresso based milk drinks, perhaps ~65C when they land in the cup (rather than served). If you have to have it hotter, then fine. But, bear in mind, if this prevents the best flavour from developing (it may not, but if it does), is the heat then detrimental, or covering up poor flavour? There's always the microwave if you need more heat.

70C is so hot, I can only keep my finger in liquid this hot for a second or two...I'm not in a rush to put something of that temperature in my mouth for pleasure.

Coffee can be made & consumed cold/chilled too. Really, that's most pertinent...it is 'made' always, make it how you like it.


----------



## AndyDClements

When making coffee with cold brew (from the fridge with milk) and adding c50% hot water I only use 90degree hot so perhaps I have my coffee quite cold, but for Aeropress I make the coffee using 80 degree, only brew for 20 seconds or so then plunge, to which I add a splash of milk and more water at 80,it's then ready to drink.


----------



## GrowlingDog

Thanks to all contributers in this thread. I got an Aeropress for Xmas to take to work and have been practicing. Just seen this thread and reading through it looks like a long steep is what I need. I will have a practice tomorrow and report back.


----------



## PHB1969

One thing I have done (and I'm sure many others) is I bought the metal filter disc. I do find the flavour on a standard brew (16g coffee inverted and c. 2m 15s brew time) much "better" - there are more developed flavours. I appreciate taste is subjective, but that really did make a difference to me.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

PHB1969 said:


> One thing I have done (and I'm sure many others) is I bought the metal filter disc. I do find the flavour on a standard brew (16g coffee inverted and c. 2m 15s brew time) much "better" - there are more developed flavours. I appreciate taste is subjective, but that really did make a difference to me.


Depends on type of metal disk used. Able make a couple - standard and fine - both laser cut. There are also cheaper mesh filters on the market. Finer the filter, the more the fines will be removed from the brew and provide a cleaner cup. That said, even the fine Able filter won't trap as many fines as a paper Aeropress filter.


----------



## GrowlingDog

I tried the long steep method today. Wow, what a difference. I've had two Americanos today and they have been excellent. I'm now happy that my Aeropress will produce better coffee than the branch of Costa at work.

I'll be experimenting with metal filters now, I have one already but might try some different ones to see what effect they have.


----------



## garydyke1

GrowlingDog said:


> I tried the long steep method today. Wow, what a difference. I've had two Americanos today and they have been excellent. I'm now happy that my Aeropress will produce better coffee than the branch of Costa at work.
> 
> I'll be experimenting with metal filters now, I have one already but might try some different ones to see what effect they have.


An aeropress concentrate diluted with water isnt technically an americano, its still a filter coffee . Its a bypass brew.

Glad you're enjoying the virtues of long steeps. A long steep full immersion (all the coffee and all the final water) brew is even better.


----------



## PDub11

As we share the aeropress in work time isnt always on our side.

My method is 16g coffee, 230g of water this equates to. Fill to number 2 and stir. Fill to 4 and leave it drop to 3. Plunger in place for a minute then depress.


----------



## Gluv999

I use 17g inverted, fill with a little water, agitate and wait for bloom. Then fill to the too and wait a minute before plunging. Still testing though, very new to the aeropress!


----------



## Cirya

Has anyone managed to get a really short and still sweet shot with the Aeropress? How did you do it? I'd like to be able to make something that acts as a decent base for a milk drink for friends that are not so into black coffee. I can squeeze out about a 1:8 ratio that is quite balanced, but that's still quite watery to be used with milk. Anything shorter than that leans towards under-extraction and doesn't really work no matter how much I stir or how long I steep. I believe I would be quite happy with about 1:4 to 1:5 ratio if that was possible. Yes, I know, "If you want espresso, get an espresso machine", but now I'm trying to get most out of what I've got.

My usual recipe for filter-strength Aeropress is 16g coffee to 250g of 95+°C water. 30-40g stirred bloom for 45 sec and then dump rest of the water in, fit the plunger and let steep until at drinking temperature. Now, this works well all the way to 18g coffee to 150g water ratio, but if I go shorter it just doesn't extract enough to my taste before it gets too cold. I also can't really grind any finer without a serious risk of contributing to the muppetry thread..

What are your tricks to getting most sweetness out of short Aeropress shots?


----------



## AndyDClements

Have you tried adjusting grind size? I used to use a near-espresso grind.


----------



## ramadri

Anyone using Aeropress and Hario Skerton grinder? If so, can you please tell me how many clicks you turn back to adjust your grind?

Does anyone have a good recipe for Espresso on this?


----------



## Jez H

I never know how to adjust things when I don't get the tasting notes coming through. Nino, from Casa Espresso, told me on my latest Rwandan beans from him to grind quite fine to get the best out of them. This made a huge difference & brought out all the sweetness & booziness. Could somebody please tell me if that should be the first thing to try, grind finer?

I'm not a big one to experiment & usually just stick to my same brewing methods. A bit of laziness & lack of coffee brewing education!


----------



## MWJB

Yes, you can grind fine for Aeropress, maybe just coarser than espresso?


----------



## Cycleandespresso

I tried the longer brew method with the Aeropress this morning. Quite happy with the result (I had expected overextraction and bitter flavours). Going to experiment with different grinds now.


----------



## kennyboy993

I made a mistake the other day and ground for aeropress at espresso setting on grinder.

Didn't realise until got to work so just used it and keep brew to under a minute. Was more difficult to wet all the grounds as was so thick but got there.

Was really nice, more body and flavours than other methods I'd used


----------



## Hibbsy

kennyboy993 said:


> I made a mistake the other day and ground for aeropress at espresso setting on grinder.
> 
> Didn't realise until got to work so just used it and keep brew to under a minute. Was more difficult to wet all the grounds as was so thick but got there.
> 
> Was really nice, more body and flavours than other methods I'd used


I have done this too. Your right about the body and flavours. If fact I ground some Sidewalk Brazil beans on purpose much finer then normal. As I was unimpressed with them with my normal aeropress settings, to try and get a decent drink.


----------



## FerrersWay

Does the rate at which you plunge have an effect on sourness vs bitterness? Wondering if I should be plunging very slowly, quickly or if it makes no real difference!


----------



## prezzy

FerrersWay said:


> Does the rate at which you plunge have an effect on sourness vs bitterness? Wondering if I should be plunging very slowly, quickly or if it makes no real difference!


Use an aeropress every day at work - never noticed any difference in taste from how quickly I plunge


----------



## FerrersWay

Good to know, thanks. One less variable to worry about!


----------



## prezzy

kennyboy993 said:


> I made a mistake the other day and ground for aeropress at espresso setting on grinder.
> 
> Didn't realise until got to work so just used it and keep brew to under a minute. Was more difficult to wet all the grounds as was so thick but got there.
> 
> Was really nice, more body and flavours than other methods I'd used


Hmm I shall be giving this a try I think.


----------



## the_partisan

Do you use a syringe filter when refracting Aeropress? I tried with and without, and it didn't seem to make any difference in the result. I'm also not sure if I should use cupping or immersion mode? Unfortunately I forgot to measure the final weight. I got 1.53% TDS with 14g/200g, which looked suspiciously high for a 1 min brew..


----------



## MWJB

the_partisan said:


> Do you use a syringe filter when refracting Aeropress? I tried with and without, and it didn't seem to make any difference in the result. I'm also not sure if I should use cupping or immersion mode? Unfortunately I forgot to measure the final weight. I got 1.53% TDS with 14g/200g, which looked suspiciously high for a 1 min brew..


Doesn't seem out of the bounds of normal. Use immersion mode. Best to use a filter, my APs have visible openings around the filter where some silt can pass.


----------



## the_partisan

Filters are expensive!







I want to avoid using them if they don't make any difference in the measurement.

I use Tim Wendelboe's method  which stirs in the start and also after brewing, with a quite fine grind and was surprised that I can hit such high EY in so short amount of time. Made another brew and measured the output as well and the EY is 22.37%. This time I got a lot of sweetness but also some bitter flavours in the cup though, something like bitter coffee oils / roastiness, rather than dryness like in overextraction. Not sure what causes this.


----------



## MWJB

Low end of normal extraction &/or fine particles in the cup.


----------



## the_partisan

MWJB said:


> Low end of normal extraction &/or fine particles in the cup.


Is there a way to avoid the latter? The brew I did yesterday with same parameters and grind setting didn't have this problem. It also had higher TDS (1.53 vs 1.48) Maybe due to how aggressive the stirring is done? Or how the grinder is behaving..


----------



## MWJB

I think there's always some risk, maybe letting the bed settle more: less/no stirs after steep, or a slightly longer pause after post steep stirs, avoid pressing all the liquid out (stop when you see grounds bed exposed), maybe psychosomatic - but I often just break the seal around the plunger & let the first drops out under gravity then press gently in the hope of settling the bed more gently?

Sifting out fines will be most effective.


----------



## the_partisan

Did another brew now, and the bitter taste was much less pronounced this time. Tasted delicious. Hit 22.5% EY again, though I didn't bother to use syringe filter this time. I'm quite amazed you can hit so high extraction in short time (1:30 total time) with such a simple method, makes me wonder if I should ever bother with pour over again for single cups. I will try without the last stir, but I think that might reduce extraction.

The taste I had earlier is similar to what you get when you chew roasted coffee beans directly - kind of a roasty/burnt taste.. so it's probably due to undissolved solids as you say.


----------



## the_partisan

Another bitter brew again. Seems to happen every 3rd brew or so. Have not been able to figure out what causes this









It might have to do with the way I stir, or push down the plunger. Do you typically push it down all the way, or just until the vacuum forms?


​


----------



## reshyam

Hi Guys,

Well come to forum site.We don't weigh anything. So, Aeropress set to the maximum size before it falls apart. Full, level Oppress scoop of beans into a Feldgrind set to 1.6. Water at 95C. Pour a little in and swirl it around. Fill to the brim & wait for the bloom to settle, fill to top again. We Steep for between 1:40 and 2:40 depending on the beans and their roast. Slowly press till the hiss is over into a Le Secrete stoneware cup.

.


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

MWJB said:


> Make sure Aeropress is clean.
> 
> Grind 14.0g and weigh the ground coffee to confirm. Add coffee to Aeropress, with rinsed filter, on a cup, normal way up. Maybe 1+6 would work, you want to be just coarse enough that the coffee wets evenly with the (fast) pour, no signs of dry clods.
> 
> Boil 500g of Volvic.
> 
> Quickly pour 255g of 'straight off the boil' Volvic on to the coffee & put the plunger in to stop drips.
> 
> Switch Aeropress to another cup/discard any drip through.
> 
> About 10-15min give it a swirl to sink anything that might still be floating.
> 
> After 20 to 30mins, remove plunger & let the coffee drip under it's own weight for a bit, then in with the plunger & press slowly, stop when you see the coffee bed.


Hijacking an old thread but wanted to say thanks. Past few days I've taken a break from espresso, dug out my v60 and aeropress from the coffee cupboard and went in search of some CFUK wisdom. This cup was a longish immersion and has to be one of the tastiest and definitely sweetest cups I've brewed. 15g:225g inverted for 12 mins and allowed to drip on its own ending at around 16 mins. I'll try and be less impatient next time...!

I might be converted at this rate!!


----------



## russell16688

I must admit Aeropress has made me question the worth of pour over too as it seems a more consistently good taste with aeropress. It's also insanely fast and requires only a concentrated attention time.


----------



## MWJB

russell16688 said:


> I must admit Aeropress has made me question the worth of pour over too as it seems a more consistently good taste with aeropress. It's also insanely fast and requires only a concentrated attention time.


Brew methods/recipes that are consistent have about the same level of consistency whether pour over or immersion (all can keep brews within +/-2% extraction yield once dialled in). Trying to brew particularly fast can make things less consistent across a range of coffees, but can be consistent when dialled in for a coffee. All the methods require you to grind a known weight of coffee & add a known weight of water to be consistent. Melitta, Kalita wave, Brewista smart steep all only need a bloom & add all remaining brew water to be consistent with drip brews.

Aeropress is a great. compact 1 mug brewer with easy clean up (paper filters). If your pour overs are less consistent, then you can address that. I am sure that they typically take more time than your Aeropress brews, but it's the other way around for me.


----------



## jeg

Hi - new to this level of coffee

All set now - Fledgrind on its way, Aeropress ready and Crankhouse (Glorious espresso and CH8 beans ordered, what grind setting would anyone recommend and any process tips on the Aeropress? (Was going to start std and not inverted, last time I tried that, most of it ended on the kitchen unit) - I will be frothing some milk for a poor mans latte with both these coffee types


----------



## russell16688

MWJB said:


> Brew methods/recipes that are consistent have about the same level of consistency whether pour over or immersion (all can keep brews within +/-2% extraction yield once dialled in). Trying to brew particularly fast can make things less consistent across a range of coffees, but can be consistent when dialled in for a coffee. All the methods require you to grind a known weight of coffee & add a known weight of water to be consistent. Melitta, Kalita wave, Brewista smart steep all only need a bloom & add all remaining brew water to be consistent with drip brews.
> 
> Aeropress is a great. compact 1 mug brewer with easy clean up (paper filters). If your pour overs are less consistent, then you can address that. I am sure that they typically take more time than your Aeropress brews, but it's the other way around for me.


I have to say I tried a new method today that someone from Foundry coffee posted (Perger method?) and that produced a better pour over taste, used less coffee and took a lot less time than normal!


----------



## supertom44

russell16688 said:


> I have to say I tried a new method today that someone from Foundry coffee posted (Perger method?) and that produced a better pour over taste, used less coffee and took a lot less time than normal!


Can you share the method?


----------



## russell16688

supertom44 said:


> Can you share the method?


Yeah I think it's called the Perger method. It works with the V60 01.

200ml water

12g coffee

Pour 50g bloom and stir

@:30 pour 50g

@1:00 pour 100g.

Total time 2:20


----------



## donblacc

Phil104 said:


> Just popped up from the European Coffee Trip:
> 
> http://europeancoffeetrip.com/winning-aeropress-recipe-2016-filip-kucharczyk/


Interesting..almost like a brew for cupping!


----------



## the_partisan

35g coffee to 150g water? That sounds like it would result in a very low extraction..


----------



## nufc1

... And an expensive brew!


----------



## Deejaysuave

Just starting out with Aeropress, whats a good go to recipe to start off with? Had a few tries and whilst I thought the grind was fine enough (using Rhinoware) but the resistance felt way too much.. Thanks!


----------



## MWJB

Deejaysuave said:


> Just starting out with Aeropress, whats a good go to recipe to start off with? Had a few tries and whilst I thought the grind was fine enough (using Rhinoware) but the resistance felt way too much.. Thanks!


Try this...

Aeropress:

12g dose ground at 2+6 on Feldgrind.

220g boiling water straight in (I use a compact kettle & weigh the water into it before boiling, allowing for evaporation etc.) & fit the plunger in just enough to stop flow.

You get ~30g of watery drip through, discard this & place AP on a new cup.

2:00 after filling, pull out the plunger & let it drain under gravity, break any crust at this point. I'm finding the first minute drains at ~1g/sec.

At 4:30 total time replace the plunger & press slowly until you see dry bed in the AP, until about 5:00.

You should get ~155g of coffee about 1.28%TDS in the cup.

On my Rhino the grind setting equates to around 4 clicks from tightest.


----------



## salty

MWJB said:


> Try this...
> 
> Aeropress:
> 
> 12g dose ground at 2+6 on Feldgrind.
> 
> 220g boiling water straight in (I use a compact kettle & weigh the water into it before boiling, allowing for evaporation etc.) & fit the plunger in just enough to stop flow.
> 
> You get ~30g of watery drip through, discard this & place AP on a new cup.
> 
> 2:00 after filling, pull out the plunger & let it drain under gravity, break any crust at this point. I'm finding the first minute drains at ~1g/sec.
> 
> At 4:30 total time replace the plunger & press slowly until you see dry bed in the AP, until about 5:00.
> 
> You should get ~155g of coffee about 1.28%TDS in the cup.
> 
> On my Rhino the grind setting equates to around 4 clicks from tightest.


I can vouch for this recipe - you won't be disappointed


----------



## Deejaysuave

Tried it, love it, many thanks!


----------



## Chromedome

MWJB said:


> Try this...
> 
> Aeropress:
> 
> 12g dose ground at 2+6 on Feldgrind.
> 
> 220g boiling water straight in (I use a compact kettle & weigh the water into it before boiling, allowing for evaporation etc.) & fit the plunger in just enough to stop flow.
> 
> You get ~30g of watery drip through, discard this & place AP on a new cup.
> 
> 2:00 after filling, pull out the plunger & let it drain under gravity, break any crust at this point. I'm finding the first minute drains at ~1g/sec.
> 
> At 4:30 total time replace the plunger & press slowly until you see dry bed in the AP, until about 5:00.
> 
> You should get ~155g of coffee about 1.28%TDS in the cup.
> 
> On my Rhino the grind setting equates to around 4 clicks from tightest.


Is this with a dry filter or wet?

I've just tried it with wet & got about 60g of coffee going straight through (pre ground for Aeropress, waiting for an Aergrind to turn up)


----------



## MWJB

Chromedome said:


> Is this with a dry filter or wet?
> 
> I've just tried it with wet & got about 60g of coffee going straight through (pre ground for Aeropress, waiting for an Aergrind to turn up)


Your pre-ground might be too coarse? Try it with the dry filter (I don't usually pre wet filters) and see if it makes any difference?

If it doesn't, try adding the water & seeing how long it takes to drain out?


----------



## Chromedome

Cheers,I'll have another go in the morning & report back.


----------



## Chromedome

** Update ** Tried it with a dry filter & was so much better,Cheers


----------



## GingerBen

Just made this recipe using Foundry Finca San Fran beans and it was one of my best AP brews so far

16g coffee inverted aeropress. 150g water, stir, add 100g more water add cap and leave for 2 mins. Then flip on to cup and remove plunger and let drip until 4:30 mins then plunge. Lovely.


----------



## antonivnk

MWJB said:


> Try this...
> 
> Aeropress:
> 
> 12g dose ground at 2+6 on Feldgrind.
> 
> 220g boilingwater straight in


Hi, could you please tune this recipe for bigger cup (like 260-270ml)?


----------



## GingerBen

antonivnk said:


> Hi, could you please tune this recipe for bigger cup (like 260-270ml)?


its an 18:1 ratio. 18g water to 1g coffee. Just divide your mug size by 18 and that's your coffee amount.


----------



## the_partisan

Isn't 1:18 likely to be quite thin for Aeropress? Unless you're pushing extraction quite far. Immersion brews have lower strength for same extraction compared to drip.

I did one brew this morning to make the best use of 10g left on a bag. Used Tim Wendelboe's method with 10g coffee/160g water, resulted in 1.23% TDS, 19.7% EY.


----------



## MWJB

the_partisan said:


> Isn't 1:18 likely to be quite thin for Aeropress? Unless you're pushing extraction quite far. Immersion brews have lower strength for same extraction compared to drip.
> 
> I did one brew this morning to make the best use of 10g left on a bag. Used Tim Wendelboe's method with 10g coffee/160g water, resulted in 1.23% TDS, 19.7% EY.


I get around 1.3%TDS. Immersions & hybrids can be as strong as average drip brews (maybe not as far as high limit drip extractions) they might take more time to do so.


----------



## antonivnk

MWJB said:


> I get around 1.3%TDS. Immersions & hybrids can be as strong as average drip brews (maybe not as far as high limit drip extractions) they might take more time to do so.


So, no changes in timing or grind setting for 15/270 brew? Just 18:1?


----------



## MWJB

antonivnk said:


> So, no changes in timing or grind setting for 15/270 brew? Just 18:1?


I don't know, I don't make brews that big, my cups only hold around 200g.

I would just scale up, keep timings the same & adjust grind based on results from a few different coffees (my recipe was based on 10 brews, each with a different coffee, over a few weeks).


----------



## the_partisan

MWJB said:


> I get around 1.3%TDS. Immersions & hybrids can be as strong as average drip brews (maybe not as far as high limit drip extractions) they might take more time to do so.


With 12/220g and 1.3% TDS that would be 24% EY? Is that what you are aiming for? I'm not quite sure how to correctly calculate EY for Aeropress though, since it's more of a hybrid than pure immersion?


----------



## MWJB

the_partisan said:


> With 12/220g and 1.3% TDS that would be 24% EY? Is that what you are aiming for? I'm not quite sure how to correctly calculate EY for Aeropress though, since it's more of a hybrid than pure immersion?


For a straight immersion (20min), yes around 25%. For the recipe stated earlier (2min steep, then drain under gravity, plunge at 4:30)...I dunno...there's flow for most of the brew, ~30g of weak drip through gets discarded, too complicated for me to work out the EY, hence for that recipe I just state the %TDS...which I don't usually like to do, but it doesn't really fit either convention.


----------



## IggyK

From reading some of the posts about steeping longer, I got to say its probably my firm favourite now:

Inverted AP

18grams of coffee to 250grams of water.

Straight of the boil.

10second stir.

15mintue steep, perfect drinking temperature.









Fine grind 1,3 on the Haus


----------



## hotmetal

Well as you all know I'm fairly new to the AP so I've been trying a few different ways. I had really expected long steeps to be quite strong and bitter but it's quite the reverse. I tried MWJB's RWU 14g, boiling water straight in, stir after 10, let gravity drain at 20, plunge the last little bit and stop before the hiss method, and although it had cooled a bit far for my liking, the sweetness and clarity compared with the 2 minute method blew me away.


----------



## IggyK

Tried brewing 20minutes this morning bit of a sour cup 15/250. Do you have to grind course for this to work?

if it helps I used 1,3 on Haus if anyone uses them.


----------



## MWJB

IggyK said:


> Tried brewing 20minutes this morning bit of a sour cup 15/250. Do you have to grind course for this to work?
> 
> if it helps I used 1,3 on Haus if anyone uses them.


No, grind fine.


----------

